# Earn $ for rescues without spending money!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

On the Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue site I just saw that they are asking folks to help them earn 1 penny every time they search on the internet. I'd forgotten all about this program :w00t:. It is SOOO easy to raise $ for fluffs without spending money. 

It's easy, here's how you do it: 
Per the SCMR site: 

"It's powered by Yahoo!, so you get the same great results. Just go to www.goodsearch.com, enter Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - SCMR as the organization you want to support, and click the "Verify" button. If your browser setup allows cookies, our name will appear by default as the group you wish to support every time you load the GoodSearch page after the 1st search. "

Here's a super easy link to set up GoodSearch as your homepage
Make GoodSearch Your Homepage

Hope you'll join me in raising some easy money for fluffs in need!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Bridget. I just signed up. A great idea:chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Bridget!! I signed up and added it to my favorite's bar to use as my search engine!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks yall! I wish I'd titled this differently so we could get more people interested. It's just SO easy to raise money this way. Pennies add up to dollars  .


----------

